# Koehler Beer Bottle (Erie)



## WesternPA-collector (Apr 4, 2018)

Hello everyone. I am new here and this is my first new thread on the site. I figured I would begin with one of the favorite bottles of my collection. I found this a few years ago under a former Western Maryland railroad bridge, next to a Stoney's (Smithton) beer bottle. Though it is not super old, this bottle means a lot to me because it was made in 1977 the year I was born, and I think the embossing with the eagles on it is beautiful. I was surprised how pristine the bottle was. Like it was left under the bridge in the 1970's and never touched again until I found it. Just the next year in 1978, the Koehler brewery in Erie would go out of business. Here is a link to a site that has photos of the factory before it was torn down in 2006.  http://www.uer.ca/locations/show.asp?locid=22155


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 4, 2018)

Welcome to the site. Cool, I got a similar Koehlers in a beer can. LEON.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Apr 5, 2018)

hemihampton said:


> Welcome to the site. Cool, I got a similar Koehlers in a beer can. LEON.


Thanks Leon. Nice to meet you. How old do you think your can is?

Curt


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 6, 2018)

about 1977. it comes in a 1976 Bi Centennial version also. They also made them in cone tops in the 1930's-50's also. LEON.


----------

